# Software Build v11.0 2022.3.*



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

*Resources for Software Information:*

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
Teslapedia: Software Updates
NotATeslaApp: Software Updates
*Software Versions:*

2022.3.101  2d63334b94de (2022-03-03)
2022.3.101.1 d9ebde288c88 (2022-03-08)
2022.3.102  a08ab918a864 (2022-03-24)
2022.3.102.1 7c6e3b3f6764 (2022-04-12)
*Previous Software Thread:*

Software Build v11.0 & v10.2 2021.44.*
*Release Notes:*
TBD​


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Release notes from 2022.3.101.1 installed yesterday.


http://imgur.com/FkwRS57




http://imgur.com/fDGDQvR




http://imgur.com/IkBU4lb




http://imgur.com/2txlM4x


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I also note that 2022.3.101.1 enabled charge stats in the app.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It appears that this series of releases may have stopped seeing updates.
It was never a large percentage of the fleet (currently right around 0%).
Unpinning.


----------

